# Who Has High Blood Pressure



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I receive the "Organic Gardening" Newsletter and they had some tips to reducing your blood pressure(from Prevention Magazine). They are simple but appear to be sincere and hopefully at least partially effective. I am going to add them to my Medicine Patch alternatives and see how it goes.

http://www.prevention.com/health/na...ral-remedies/3-lisinopril-high-blood-pressure


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Ginger has a really good track record of "normalizing" blood pressure whether high or low. One capsule of powdered ginger most usually will even out blood pressure within 15 to 20 minutes and it will stay in the normal range for 8 hours or more. Even eating a thumb size piece of candied ginger will do the trick or 2 cups of ginger tea.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

goatlady said:


> Ginger has a really good track record of "normalizing" blood pressure whether high or low. One capsule of powdered ginger most usually will even out blood pressure within 15 to 20 minutes and it will stay in the normal range for 8 hours or more. Even eating a thumb size piece of candied ginger will do the trick or 2 cups of ginger tea.


Darlin (as we Texans call women folk that we are impressed with) you honestly just keep on impressing the heck outta me with your knowledge of herbal cures and your willingness to share that knowledge, thank you very much and my BP thanks you also.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

You're quite welcome, sir. I figure information/knowledge needs to be shared in order to be of any use. Hope the ginger helps. It's not for everybody though, it gives me terrible heartburn! But I figure that just means I don't need it.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I take potassium gluconate for high blood pressure


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

goatlady said:


> You're quite welcome, sir. I figure information/knowledge needs to be shared in order to be of any use. Hope the ginger helps. It's not for everybody though, it gives me terrible heartburn! But I figure that just means I don't need it.


Ginger gives me heartburn and high blood pressure...but enough about her. What about capsicum for blood pressure? I've heard that it works but hesitant to try because my brain tells me it will be worse than hot wings on heart burn. I soldier on through the wings though, because they make my mouth really...happy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nothing helps mine.I'm a ticking bomb.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Ya, I have high blood pressure. All my life.

I'm half English and half Irish. I always knew when the Irish side of my family's get togethers were over when the police arrived. The English side of my family didn't have get togethers, in fact they don't even talk to each other. My friends have all told me that I always impressed them with how I always remain calm and cool. I didn't tell them that just below the surface I was going 100 miles per hour.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goatlady said:


> Ginger has a really good track record of "normalizing" blood pressure whether high or low. One capsule of powdered ginger most usually will even out blood pressure within 15 to 20 minutes and it will stay in the normal range for 8 hours or more. Even eating a thumb size piece of candied ginger will do the trick or 2 cups of ginger tea.


Well Ms. goatlady,(the Ms. is another Texas Thaing), we use ginger for upset stomachs but had no idea that it helped with blood pressure also, Thanks.

We have several 1/2 gallon jars of candied(or attempted candied) ginger that we make tea out of, guess I will have to increase that supply.



JoKing said:


> Ginger gives me heartburn and high blood pressure...but enough about her. What about capsicum for blood pressure? I've heard that it works but hesitant to try because my brain tells me it will be worse than hot wings on heart burn. I soldier on through the wings though, because they make my mouth really...happy.


Ginger never gave me heartburn but did on occasion raise my Blood Pressure. 



Magus said:


> Nothing helps mine.I'm a ticking bomb.


We are going to have to find something that works for you, We need to keep you around to handle the "Zombies".


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife had high blood pressure because of her cholesteral. She takes red yeast rice now after weening off of Lipitor. She sears by it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> My wife had high blood pressure because of her cholesteral. She takes red yeast rice now after weening off of Lipitor. She sears by it.


You just had to go and bring up cholesterol, didn't you? I am so thoroughly disgusted with the USDA Food Pyramid crap that it in its self will raise my blood pressure to the point that I almost bust a pipe.

Following dietitians recommendations and the USDA Food Pyramid, my cholesterol was so high that they couldn't measure it. I started doing my own research after I had a heart attack and heart surgery. I totally disregard their crap and follow my own findings and now my cholesterol(total) stays under 100. It has been several years since my LDL has crept up over 75, I still eat Butter, Bacon, and many of the other "Forbidden" items from the Dietitian and USDA. My blood almost boils at the Crap they spew about diet.

Anyway, I am glad your wife found something that works and that she is off the Staten drugs, they will destroy her liver. With all the NSAID's being pushed by the doctors and market place, many americans are experiencing liver problems up to and including liver failure.

Man, I have ranted enough about this, I guess I will go have a cup of Ginger Tea as recommended by "Ms. goatlady" to lower my BP.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've managed my high blood pressure with diet and exercise for 12 years. I've been nagged a few times about medication but I just get more strict with myself and get my blood pressure back into a good zone. I like to use a lot of herbs like ginger, rosemary, and basil, because I've heard they all help. 

Garlic is supposed to be good for high blood pressure, as well as anything high in potassium. I eat something "orange" every day (carrots, sweet potatoes, pumpkin, etc.) because I read somewhere that it would help, but I don't remember why. I don't know if it's helped my blood pressure, but my eyes aren't as dry any more! I keep expecting to be able to see in the dark from all the vitamin A! 

I read this winter about red pepper/cayenne, so I thought I'd try it. I figured I could steep a bit in some hot water, then slug it down in one gulp and not notice the heat. Hah! rotfl! As soon as I slugged down about half a cup of warm water with half a teaspoon of cayenne in it, my mouth and lips burned, then my throat burned, then my eyes burned! I grabbed a glass of water and drank it, which didn't help much! After the fire subusided I felt good. All warm and fuzzy! That's it for this year, though. I haven't tried it again.

Laughter is the best medicine, and it'll help with high blood pressure, along with just about any other ill. Might not cure it, but it'll sure make it more fun while we endure it! So here: :lolsmash: :woohoo:

Now go read the "Joke of the day" threads! And if that don't work, wrap up your troubles in a Glad trash bag and smile, smile, smile! More truth to that than you realize. A deeper meaning there might be to toss your worry out with the trash.

goatlady... you're my hero! :kiss: Thanks for all that you share with us!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I read this winter about red pepper/cayenne, so I thought I'd try it. I figured I could steep a bit in some hot water, then slug it down in one gulp and not notice the heat. Hah! rotfl! As soon as I slugged down about half a cup of warm water with half a teaspoon of cayenne in it, my mouth and lips burned, then my throat burned, then my eyes burned! I grabbed a glass of water and drank it, which didn't help much! After the fire subusided I felt good. All warm and fuzzy! That's it for this year, though. I haven't tried it again.


LOL - yep, the laughter from this post just helped my BP. LOL. I LOVE CAYENNE PEPPER!!!! and I've been trying to take a tsp. daily. However, I'd never take it in a cup of warm water. Musta read the same thing you did. I drink some black and cayenne pepper in any and all types of soups, broths, casseroles, etc.... I can't feel any burn, just the warm, fuzzy stuff. DH thinks it's still too spicy, but I just can't taste it. And...it doesn't give me heartburn either. If I eat jalapenos too late, they will, but not cayenne. :dunno:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I've managed my high blood pressure with diet and exercise for 12 years. I've been nagged a few times about medication but I just get more strict with myself and get my blood pressure back into a good zone. I like to use a lot of herbs like ginger, rosemary, and basil, because I've heard they all help.
> 
> Garlic is supposed to be good for high blood pressure, as well as anything high in potassium. I eat something "orange" every day (carrots, sweet potatoes, pumpkin, etc.) because I read somewhere that it would help, but I don't remember why. I don't know if it's helped my blood pressure, but my eyes aren't as dry any more! I keep expecting to be able to see in the dark from all the vitamin A!
> 
> ...


Ms. Sue,

I heard about the potassium being a big player in keeping BP down, I decided to try using Salt Substitute(potassium chloride) as a source, have any input on this? I have NO idea if/how it will work(havent been to the store since I read that newsletter) but it seemed the most potent source.

In WWII the Brit Pilots ate tons of carrots and it is said that you could tell who the pilots were by their orange skin. Kinda glow in the dark without the nukes.

With that garlic, I sometimes buy it 5 pounds at a time(If they are good heads) and the daughters sometimes get really ticked at me. They have no trouble knowing when I am "taking my medacine". I eat it pressed raw onto just about anything, have grown pretty fond of it.

With that cayenne, I am proud of you, not many people would try that one. My daughters buy Capsicum powder and put it directly on their food, I am not going to tell them but thats more than I can handle. I get by with saying that some foods just are not supposed to be hot-it hides the flavor, so far they have bought off on it since I do like some things fiery.



Possumfam said:


> LOL - yep, the laughter from this post just helped my BP. LOL. I LOVE CAYENNE PEPPER!!!! and I've been trying to take a tsp. daily. However, I'd never take it in a cup of warm water. Musta read the same thing you did. I drink some black and cayenne pepper in any and all types of soups, broths, casseroles, etc.... I can't feel any burn, just the warm, fuzzy stuff. DH thinks it's still too spicy, but I just can't taste it. And...it doesn't give me heartburn either. If I eat jalapenos too late, they will, but not cayenne.


Ms. Possumfam
You would get along fine with my daughters, I think they have burned the taste buds off their tongues. My oldest daughter works in a health food store and she gets that High Octane Capsicum and eats it just like black pepper on food.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm under the impression that cayenne pepper stimulates the circulation system/dilates blood vessls so that would probably temporarily lower blood pressure. I'm also heard a lot of good stuff about that rice yeast, just have no experience with it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goatlady said:


> I'm under the impression that cayenne pepper stimulates the circulation system/dilates blood vessls so that would probably temporarily lower blood pressure. I'm also heard a lot of good stuff about that rice yeast, just have no experience with it.


I will get the oldest daughter(who is the goto person at Health Food Store) for her rundown on the cayenne, what you say sounds similar to what she says about it. The only problem I will have with this talk is getting her to shut up after she answers the question. That girl is like a walking encyclopedia on that type of thing.

I will post what she tells me after the "Discussion", She(and I) sees that knowledge as one of her contributions to the "Prepping" effort.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

goatlady said:


> I'm under the impression that cayenne pepper stimulates the circulation system/dilates blood vessls so that would probably temporarily lower blood pressure. I'm also heard a lot of good stuff about that rice yeast, just have no experience with it.


I asked about capsicum. I meant cayenne. I have a bottle of the pills laying around. I got it from one of those eastern medicine shops. I haven't even opened it I don't think. I had second thoughts because thought I might get heartburn. The guy said it didn't with him. 
I'm not interested in trying it at this time, either way. Just throwing it out there as feedback for now. Oops on the brain fart.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JoKing said:


> I asked about capsicum. I meant cayenne. I have a bottle of the pills laying around. I got it from one of those eastern medicine shops. I haven't even opened it I don't think. I had second thoughts because thought I might get heartburn. The guy said it didn't with him.
> I'm not interested in trying it at this time, either way. Just throwing it out there as feedback for now. Oops on the brain fart.


I just lucked out on that lecture from the DD, She said that she would sit down and provide a "write up" on the benefits of Cayenne and Capsicum. She is sitting for the grandson(not hers, mine, her nephew) now but I'm sure this evening she will get it done and I can have it posted.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> I drink some black and cayenne pepper in any and all types of soups, broths, casseroles, etc.... I can't feel any burn, just the warm, fuzzy stuff. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yes, I do too! I add it to everything from scrambled eggs to chicken casserole! I love cayenne! I love that warm feeling it gives!
> 
> Dav, I don't know anything about potassium chloride for a salt substitute, but it's something I'd planned to look into some time. Anyone else know?


----------

